# Potential first jacket/pants



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

i like them if they are seperated. im not a big fan of the whole matching outfit.


----------



## cv_fan (Feb 15, 2010)

+1 to Maui


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree with maui and cv.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm a fan of matching, but I match the subtle colors. For example, with that jacket I would rock dark brown pants instead of green.

I like the white and black version of that jacket and would put it with black pants.

Matching patterns is a big :thumbsdown::thumbsdown: for me. I.e. plaid on plaid *pukes*


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah other possible combos were blue pants with the green jacket or some brown pants with it.


----------

